# Help! I need fursona names!



## furryfilth (Jul 7, 2016)

Okay I'm lost for names... My fursona is a fluffy white cat with bright light blue eyes, pink nose, inner ears, and paw pads. She also has a bionic left arm and paw, and some other subtle bionic features. When I decide to commission a fursuit of her, she'll have eyes, claws and possibly teeth that light up blue like her eyes. Basically think Duchess from Aristocats mixed with a dubstep drop. She's pretty and sexy, very slim and petite, gentle looking but would pull a knife on you if provoked. She can dance like nobody's business, doesn't take anyone's shit, and knows her worth. I'd like a name that suits the badassery side of her rather than the feminine side. There are no bad suggestions!

The only ones I can drum up are:

Laizr (Laia for short)
Bullitz
Niion

and then whatever other ones I have suck so bad I'm not even gonna go there


----------



## Half (Jul 7, 2016)

I, er, have never tried to suggest a name, but maybe...
Zala (or Zalan)? It has that sort of fierceness, I feel...
I know you said no bad suggestions but even now I want to delete this...


----------



## MEDS (Jul 7, 2016)

Angle? It came to mine. Sounds like Angel but with a sharper ring to it.


----------



## furryfilth (Jul 7, 2016)

Half said:


> I, er, have never tried to suggest a name, but maybe...
> Zala (or Zalan)? It has that sort of fierceness, I feel...
> I know you said no bad suggestions but even now I want to delete this...


No, I like it! I'll toy around with it and see if it fits her,


----------



## MEDS (Jul 7, 2016)

Zener!


----------



## Storok (Jul 7, 2016)

Rachel...

The name is more or less just a normal female name but due to the allignment of letters it can be said verry agressive
e.g. : "Are you fucking with me my friend!? Let's see what Rachel's got for you you little snitch!"
Try it... Say it in an agressive tone... I bet it works... 
Also it is possible to say it just nice and polite....
eg: "Hi my name is Rachel and Yours"
Also when another person has to pronounce it
Bad tone e.g. : "Rachel you lying fucking whore!"(not saying your fursona is one)
Good tone e.g. : "Damn have you seen Rachel today? She looks so freaking sexy"

I wouldnt take a name that begins with Z...
otherwise... everyone does the "Snake" pronouncing it


----------



## furryfilth (Jul 7, 2016)

I actually think I found it!
Catatonix seems to suit her pretty well, I want to find a shorter nickname though. Like Toni or Tate but ehhhhh idk. I'm bad at names.


----------



## Daven (Jul 8, 2016)

Flower.


----------

